# Puppy paperwork?



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok, We selected a breeder here in Northern CA to supply us with our first male GSD. The breeder has been doing this for 45 years & has great reputation. 
The dogs are from German working lines. My question is what type of paperwork should I expect or ask for when I take delivery of the puppy?


----------



## fritz1 (Jan 7, 2008)

One instruction manual and and remote,
Oh health guarantee? vaccine records maybe pedigree info and of course AKC papers


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

A contract...it should all be spelled out in that.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Read everything given thoroughly and ask any questions before leaving the breeder's premises.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Some breeders have contract which can be emailed prior to putting down a deposit...but some - and this is NOT a criticism - rely on their long term presence in the breed and do not....perhaps there were not so many litigious people when they started and people were not so concerned with "guarantees". 

In any event, an AKC application, or actual registration or COPIES of them if in process at AKC. Copies of both sire and dam's paperwork if both are owned by breeder, but definitely copies of dam's if AKC's on pup not back yet. I like to give either a print out or copy of the parents hip ratings - OFFA.ORG will let you look up the parents if they are supposed to be certified.

Perhaps a small bag of puppy food, and a scented towel or toy is also a nice thing to get with a pup. Take a toy or towel with you to rub on his mom or littermates so he can sleep with it his first night at home.

Good luck! 

Lee


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Booey,

Call the field (Sunday is training day) and ask.

This is a breeder that has actually been in the breed, working dogs 1st for years before breeding, continuing to show and work her dogs from her breeding program and ones that she has brought in as young dogs, not titled. Probably some of the dogs are "a" stamped, not OFA'd, as the breeder uses males in Europe.

Just to clarify. The 45 years are hands on, applicable. Not just in the breed.

She does not rely on that alone, but her continued work, training, support.

I like this breeder due to this, and also, she was hands on supportive of me with a dog from another breeder, from training and showing. 12 years later, she asks how he is doing. And never with an intention to push me to buy a dog from her. That I respect.


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank You all for your input.

Sue, I have no problem with the breeders reputation first class operation, you know they deal with nearly 70 enforcement agencies! Referrals from yourself & 3 different police departments made my decision real easy!
I am just ignorant as to the paperwork side. ie: working lines should have SV type papers or AKC or both?
Having said all this I'm sure if i ask the breeder she'll give me everything I need to register the pup.

Thanks again Folks!
[/quote]


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Booey,

I know, but there is a lot of people that state that they have been in dogs "x" years (25 and now 30 is the amount to throw around now). Funny thing is, when you really research, can not find them....







We have a few in the area like that.


Wanted people to understand that she is not one of those.

Depends on if she is registering the litter directly with the SV.

Copies of the parents' pedigrees, ask for copies of the scorebooks, if OFA'd, copies of the OFA. Not sure how she does the AKC stuff.

Swing by training. Please tell Randy and David that Gabor and Sue said hello.

Off to show training..


----------

